# Need chicken feet suppliers in Australia



## Eileen Liu (Dec 30, 2018)

Hi，
I would like to ask if anyone knows about Chicken Feet Exporters in Australia, I have a friend in China who needs to import frozen chicken feet. 
If anyone knows any suppliers, please help.
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

Eileen Liu said:


> Hi，
> I would like to ask if anyone knows about Chicken Feet Exporters in Australia, I have a friend in China who needs to import frozen chicken feet.
> If anyone knows any suppliers, please help.
> Thank you so much in advance.


Depending on quantity, the largest processor in Australia is Inghams. Start with them, they may push you down the line depending on your demand.

www.inghams.com.au


----------

